# Update On Dallas



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well For Better or Worse Dallas Began His JOURNEY to Become a United States Marine, I was not there to see him off as I am 80 miles in the middle of the Gulf of Mexico Working! Wishing Him a Safe Journey and the Mental and Physical Stability to Accomplish this Task! He has wanted this all his life! I Wish Him God's Speed and May His Guardian Angels Surround Him Continuously! PROUD OF THE MAN HE IS BECOMING! I Know My Dad Will Be Watching Over Him From On High!! Also I Know His Big Brother 1st SSGT Derrick Battle USMC is Somewhat Proud of Him Too!!

Prayers for All Our Men In Uniform Whether Military, Law Enforcement or First Responders, They are all in Harms Way as of Late!

God Bless Our United States AGAIN!!\


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I will include Dallas in my prayers tonight RRH.

:hunter:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A man with such desire is sure to be successful in whatever he chooses to do.

Please let Dallas know there's a man in Michigan so very proud of him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Many of us here on PT have heard your stories about Dallas and his journey into manhood. He has certainly grown into an outstanding young man. My thanks to you and Lisa for forming him into a what he has become.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

++++ on what Don stated, I will keep prayers coming for Dallas and his desire to serve in one of this great Country's branches of the military. God speed Dallas and thank you for your service!






​


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Proud is all a dad can be, especially when they turn out better than we had hoped for. God is good that way in that he blesses those honoring him, with children who honor their parents as well. Karma? Hardly, I believe a son or daughter is likened to a fruit tree, you fertilize it, water it, let it get some sun every now and then, and keep the WEEDs away and it will bear fruit that is sweet, solid and wholesome. Dallas journey says a lot of the "farmer"---you. Salute --- o7--- Dad!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Received my first Letter from Dallas Monday! He is doing well and enjoying it, although he said they do a lot of extra work and endure extra pain as he said some of the guys in his Platoon cant follow instructions. I told him in another letter that that is an opportunity for him to assist the ones that dont understand and during quiet time he could help them improve and things would get better. I also told him a lot of the guys in there with him weren't raised with common sense background like he was that the closest they ever got to anything like they are going through is a video game. I told him to keep his head up and be a Leader! I know it is easy for me to sit here and tell him that but I also know his Character. The worst Part of it will soon be over for him and his crew. I appreciate everyones words of encouragement and will pass them on to him. Thank You All So Much for the thoughts and Prayers!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just read this and said a prayer for him... He sounds like a outstanding young man.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's all part of the test to see who can and cannot handle pressure. Nobody wants a quitter on his team when the going gets tough for real. This is their preparation for life.

A few good men is all they seek - not everyone. Dallas is sure to be standing tall when the dust clears, because Dad taught him right.

Bravo from a proud Michigan supporter to a defender of freedom!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You nailed it Glen. Dallas was raised by two good parents who taught him right from wrong and to think.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a Little Update On Dallas, he has finished his Basic Electronics at 29 palms now he is in Radio Repairman Training he will graduate that on Sept 5th then he will go to the fleet as its called waiting on orders as of now to know where he is headed.

He is now a Corporal at this time, but has the position of Platoon Sargent, the Sargent teaching the Class gives him the order on what he wants done and Dallas Carries that out. Marching to and from Class, Lunch Etc.

I'm Proud of Him! He is doing Well!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Richard, give him our best.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheers all the way from Michigan for the young man!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Your a Great Young Man and a Marine--------"SEMPER FI" Dallas *


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like a remarkable man Richard!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I talked to Dallas Last week, they have chosen him to go to 30 extra days of Schooling, so he wont be Graduating till October sometime. Date to be determined.

He and four others were chosen for this Schooling, I am not sure of what the title of the extra Schooling is.

He was hoping to be Home Before Oct but the USMC comes First!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I can hear the pride Dad. Now you be safe out there in the middle of the rolling seas. Thats all Dallas needs to know is Dads and Moms safe!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Larry the Weather is Nice out here now, that always makes things Better it a little Warm in the daytime but at night when I Work its a little cooler thank goodness.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Richard...glad to here about the weather. By all means keep us updated, we all like to here how you and your family are doing.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Dallas will be stationed at Pendleton in San Diego, Intel is about all he could tell me! He is Ready to Come Home for a few days but he wont be able to till Christmas Looks Like! I told him I was Real Proud of Him! He asked that I come out to San Diego when he makes Corporal to Pin Him at the Ceremony I'm Hoping I will be able to do that.

My Dad was at Pendleton during WWII, he was Liking That!

He Said He is Ready to Get Some Hunting and Fishing in! Funny what you miss the most when You're Gone from Home!

For a Kid that just turned 19 I think he has done Well for Himself!

Proud Pop!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good news, Richard. He's chosen his own adventurous road and you have every reason to be a proud father.

Hope you can make it to California for the event.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Talked to him yesterday he will be working in intel that's about all he can tell me but he is pretty excited about it!

Dads not to sure about it but we will see!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Richard,

When I had Sniper Training and Divers Training at Coronado, we went to Pendleton and it was a top notch at that time. I bet its even better now. Lots of stuff for a off duty military man to do also.

I wouldn't worry about the intel stuff much, he will get the best training. We had some intel men on the submarine back in the day. We called them spook's because of the information they had. Its a very admirable thing to do in the military and very very important. They must think highly of him. Congrats Dad!

Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:usflag: :usflag: :usflag: :usflag: :usflag:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys! I can Hardly Believe its Been A Year Since I have Seen Him! I am Ready To!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hope you will see him soon!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

A year eh! I can't wait to hear about your encounter!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know that you and Dallas are very close, it will be a good feeling to hug on him again I'm sure. Tell him we said hello and give him our thanks for his service.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys! I'm Sure There will be Happy Tears on Both Sides!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Thanks Guys! I'm Sure There will be Happy Tears on Both Sides!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

DALLAS Graduated His MOS on August 30th, he has another 30 days of class and then he goes to Pendleton!


----------

